# Shielded cable recommendations for in-panel 110VAC



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Well, first you're gonna need to purchase a transformer to take the utility supplied 120 volts down to 110 volts that you need................... :devil3:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Put a metal shield in there between standard electrical wire approved by Canada, and the low voltage stuff. Also be sure to get a sticker from ESA if you put more than two components in there.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

The only one you probably have to worry about is 0-10V etc., 4-20ma, ethernet, and serial, not likely you'd see any trouble. 

For the UTP - I'd buy a North American manufactured brand from a legit cable company, not something from Cables2Go or Monoprice or etc. 

For analog 0-10V, I bet if they are not bundled together with power, you won't see a thing. It's also easy to measure. 

Motors, arc welders, etc. are more often responsible for interference that actually makes trouble than proximity to power wiring, unless someone is totally careless.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

I've never had trouble if both cable were shielded, with the shield landed at one end only.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

That's the trick -- don't make the run into an antenna.


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

Sorry, my question was poorly explained (had a few too many last night). I'm plenty familiar with shielded data/IO, but I've never run AC in a panel without separating it 3-6"+ or crossing data lines perpendicular... so I was considering extra shielding on the AC run itself since it's the only one that might be an issue. I know Belden has some double shielded stuff but wanted to see if anyone had brands they would recommend in particular, or tips if they had ran into this in the past.

Only reason I was concerned in the first place is because this will eventually be used for real-time motion control, so I'm being a bit paranoid with everything. The ethernet, serial, and high speed DI (w/ pulldown resistor) are critical to performance, but they populate from the other side of the enclosure and aren't terribly exposed. AI/AO either has to go in a place that makes the wiring of everything else a mess, or run next to AC.



macmikeman said:


> Put a metal shield in there between standard electrical wire approved by Canada, and the low voltage stuff. Also be sure to get a sticker from ESA if you put more than two components in there.


Shielding plate would work... I've got everything separated but one AC run shares the panduit in the middle, a plate would also help attenuate the other AC runs, they're not very close but it is a small enclosure so why not. Might not be a bad idea to just run a plate all the way down the panduit.

edit: turns out Panduit has a solution that does just that.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

I've run properly shielded signal cable in the same panduit as AC circuits. Never had a problem.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I've ran plenty of 120AC in the same conduit as 4-20 though the current on the AC was pretty small.

I usually use Belden 8760 but I've used other brands as well. Never had a lick of trouble. 

A lot of electronic stuff has filters, etc. so it's pretty immune to 60HZ.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

joe-nwt said:


> I've run properly shielded signal cable in the same panduit as AC circuits. Never had a problem.


Me too....lots of it.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

micromind said:


> I've ran plenty of 120AC in the same conduit as 4-20 though the current on the AC was pretty small.
> 
> I usually use Belden 8760 but I've used other brands as well. Never had a lick of trouble.
> 
> A lot of electronic stuff has filters, etc. so it's pretty immune to 60HZ.


He said he want's 110 volts.................


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

macmikeman said:


> He said he want's 110 volts.................


I suppose that's a side effect of not being in electrical construction... if it's 110V or more on the socket side, it's good enough for me! :biggrin:


----------



## mburtis (Sep 1, 2018)

Around the water plant just about every box we got has a mix of 120V (or 480) and analogue signals and non of them are separated very well. In fact some of it, the shielded cable analogue signal is zip tied directly to the power wiring. Doesn't seem to cause any problems. As i work in the panels i try to reorganize them the best i can but like i say it doesn't seem to hurt much.


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

Thank you everyone for the thought provoking responses. Considering that signal wires are small gauge, I suppose they would have a smaller cross section of exposure to capacitive and inductive coupling compared to larger power cabling where you might see something like ghost voltage on a long run. In this case they are only parallel for a few inches and the AC being drawn is not very much. It makes sense that generally this isn't an issue as long as whatever is driving the signal is strong enough and/or filtered as micromind pointed out.

I'm going to proceed with the design as planned, I can always add a shielding plate later if there are any issues. Thanks again!


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Rora said:


> Thank you everyone for the thought provoking responses. Considering that signal wires are small gauge, I suppose they would have a smaller cross section of exposure to capacitive and inductive coupling compared to larger power cabling where you might see something like ghost voltage on a long run. In this case they are only parallel for a few inches and the AC being drawn is not very much. It makes sense that generally this isn't an issue as long as whatever is driving the signal is strong enough and/or filtered as micromind pointed out.
> 
> I'm going to proceed with the design as planned, I can always add a shielding plate later if there are any issues. Thanks again!


There should be no coupling if you use properly shielded signal cable. None.


----------

